# Does this fish look okay?



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all, 

This is a silly question, so bear with me. I'm hoping to start breeding bettas, at least once. I'm doing lots of research, and I'm not quite prepared to start yet (I'm planning to breed in the spring, if I end up breeding at all.) However, I do have a male that I love that I would like to breed, and I'm looking for a mate for him. He's a deep turquoise and white halfmoon- I've been told that he's a decent specimen and appropriate for breeding. There are plenty of "mutts" available at pet stores (which I also love, lol); but if I breed, I want to be breeding "good" fish. I'm more interested in producing high-quality fish than in making a quick buck. So anyways, I came across a female that I like, and I'm wondering what others think of her. She's a lighter turquoise than my male and a rosetail. I'm attaching a photo to see what you all think. Please let me know if you think that she's inappropriate for breeding or if you see any major flaws in her. Sorry for the trouble- I'm still working on figuring out all my fins and branching and such! I promise that I won't be breeding anything until I'm confident that I know what I'm doing! ;-) I'm just trying to look ahead so that I am prepared with the fish that I want when I'm ready to start breeding. Thanks very much!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I know nothing about breeding but I love the color of that fish!!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

What male are you pairing her with, a lot of it has to do with one fixing the flaws of the other. I don't really like her anal fin but you could do worse.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll post a photo of Pip. Here's a photo of him in his new home (mine!). It's not the best quality, but I try...


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's one from the breeder, where his fins are a little more opened up.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Basement bettas posted a pretty gal, too. What do you think of her? I'm hoping she's still around at the end of the month, when I get paid!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Holly K. I strongly recommend waiting until you can get a female from basement bettas. Speaking from experience of breeding her stock....it is superb. Not to mention the juvies I have growing out have awesome sharp edges, good branching, and look great! I plan on sendingg to the IBC shows this spring! Anyhow, I know if you cannot get this exact female that Basement Bettas will have others similar to her if you cantact her personally. If you need any help, please send me a personal message!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

As far as the first female, I would not breed her. Rosetail carries x-factor genes, also there is red in the dorsal and caudal. Anal is quiet sloped as well.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

your boy is nice... i would breed him for sure! steer clear of anything with red wash... excited to see your line in the future.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome- thanks so much for the advice, Jayloo! I'll skip the first girl then, and wait for money for Basement Bettas. I've heard a lot of great things about her. :-D Thanks again!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That female from BB is nice, I do like your male a lot and I agree with Jayloo, I would wait on that female From Basement Bettas


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

And thanks for the encouragement with my boy! I just adore him. He has a fun personality, too. He just came in the mail yesterday, and he's very active, outgoing, and personable. He's following my finger, and I have pics of the front of his face because he's more interested in checking out the camera than in letting me get a good side pic! I hope his offspring will carry his personality genes, as well!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Great, thanks Mo! Dang, I want that girl. I hope she's still around at the end of the month...


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

In any case, she'll probably have more from the same spawn. I follow her on Facebook, and she's got some lovely fish. In any case, I'm sure I'll be able to find a good female from her.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Basement betta almost always has something available. her girls are gorgeous. get one from her if you can(you can even try asking if she has one she'd suggest to compliment your boy).


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Basement Bettas also has a cute little Cambodian available right now that's a bit young, but would be old enough by the time I started breeding. I don't know if a CT would work with my HM though? It would be fun to cross different colors to see what the offspring would look like, but I don't know if that's a good idea. Thoughts on this one?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Jayloo. Basement Bettas has some fantastic stock.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

The green girl sold on a BIN. :-(


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Perhaps you can ask her if she has more? Maybe she has one without a bump on it's head that would be even better. I'm not real sure what's going on or how big of a deal it is but I'm seeing lots of US breeders showing breeding stock with that same bump above the eyes. It is a general fault and IME it does tend to pass on to the fry.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I vote NO on the CT x HM cross. It will take generations of work to get the tail wherever you want it. Also you would be mixing red in with that beautiful green and white marble which would most likely NEVER fully breed back out... Also when choosing stock to breed if you plan to show look over IBC standard. Yes the green girl has a small bump on her top line. Minor fault compared to the girl you originally posted. You will always get some fry in a spawn who grow up to have a poor top line. Best thing to do is breed a fish who has a fault with one who has excellent firm on whatever the fault is. For example the girl has a bump. Breed to a male he has a very smooth even nice top line. Then it will compete for good top lines in your offspring. That green girl would still wipe the floor compared to the girl originally posted in any show or breeding program.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Great- thanks, Jayloo! That's really what my gut was saying, but I think the CT is so cute! haha All good info to know. I've looked- for some reason, I can't seem to find any shows in my area. I'll have to look again. So I don't know that I'll ever be showing bettas, but I would like the offspring to be show-quality for potential homes for the fry. Thanks again!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

If you like the CT get her too. I'm sure you can find a male somewhere. Also I think you should join the International Betta Congress (IBC) ... Shows are in different areas usually Indiana, California, sand Texas... You got to ship the fish there and they will be shipped back!  or sold at auction!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Gah, I don't need any more bettas! lol I'm considering it, but I really don't need any more! I don't have time to care for 2 spawns. I really want to try it once and see how it goes. I may decide to never breed again. But hmmm.... so tempting. It would be fun to be forced to buy a pretty male crowntail to go with her! hee hee hee


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

And I'm planning to join the IBC as soon as I have a little more money. Shipping a beloved betta to a show makes me a little nervous, though. Rehoming shipping is one thing, but to ship it for a show... I don't know...


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Once you spawn the one pair you will be hooked and I will not need to persuade you at all


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We would be happy for you to join the IBC. There are people that will help you out, answer any questions you have and they'll give you help and advice on shipping. It's a great organization!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

> That green girl would still wipe the floor compared to the girl originally posted in any show or breeding program.


Absolutely! Beautiful form and fins on her.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

October 31st, when I get paid, I'll join the IBC! Right now, I'm happy if I can afford 1 meal a day, and my 1 meal is coming out of a vending machine or a Ramen noodle cup.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

She's posted another green female... October 31st (pay day) can't come fast enough! I wish I could've gotten the other one, though- I liked the blue-green rather than just green. I might wait for another one or see if she has one that's got more blue. It's not that I don't like her color, and I like the marble in her line, but I'm wondering what the offspring would look like. Thoughts? Thanks to everyone for all your advice!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382852801


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

You will get steel, royal, and more turqoise out of these fish... With the marble in and out its tough tlling what you will get but it will run along those lines. Royal, steel, turqoise, and marble variations of any of them!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm... that sounds kind of fun!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I found her. The Estella to my Pip. I've placed my bid. I just hope I don't get outbid! She's one of Basement Betta's stock. Just look at her! *sighs in ecstasy* Wish me luck!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw her post on facebook about this girl.
She's lovely and her siblings seem to be doing well in shows. I believe BB's word for her was "sa-weet" lol.

Good luck. ^^


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

That was indeed her word! lol And this girl costs a little more than the others she has posted. I've been looking for a "sa-weet" girl! :-D


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Sharp edges on caudal, decent dorsal, forward thrusting anal... You should have excellent babies from her!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

No bump on the top line either


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

She's a beautiful fish! She doesn't have very many noticeable faults. Just a few things


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Only thing I really see is a tiny bit of red ventrals! Awesome form! Stubby first dorsal ray but that's easy fix!


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you! I think I'm in love with her. I only hope Pip falls for her as rapidly as I did! ;-) And that they don't beat each other up too badly.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I use a thai method with my own twit that sometimes ends with some damage to my pairs... if you want minimal damage i would do the planted ten gallon method... i just dont do this as i find it takes longer and has more chance not to work.... just need to experience what works for you!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm thinking that I'll probably start with the planted 10 gallon method. If I have too much trouble with that, I might move on to the Thai method, but I think I'd rather try a more time consuming but less dangerous method to start with. I don't absolutely have to breed them- I'm not a breeder, so my reputation doesn't depend on it or anything. I want to breed them, but I want to keep them happy and healthy, too. I'm afraid of losing one, so I'd rather be as cautious as possible. I've already grown quite attached to Pip. He's my favorite betta, and a pet first and foremost. I suppose that's not the correct attitude for a breeder to have, and maybe I'll "outgrow" that sentiment if I get more into breeding. But for now, my fish are still beloved pets, and I don't want anything bad to happen to them. Ok, my secret's out. You can call me a bad breeder now!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Its a hobby. The only person who gets to call you good or bad is you! That is my biggest pet peeve about th hobby... People dont realize that is it a hobby. Supposed to be fun. Not a profession and not a way to make a quick buck. Unless og course someebody has a fish farm built somewhere haha.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely no fish farm here! I chose this hobby because I love the fish. I've always had one or two bettas at a time. Lately I ended up with more because I bought some sickly looking ones from a Walmart. Yeah, I know the arguments that I'm only perpetuating the abuse by giving them money to buy more. But I couldn't help it- they were so sick and sad looking! And somehow I got hooked. But mind you, it was a one-eyed betta with no fins that hooked me. So I'm not too much of a betta snob... yet. lol I'm much more interested in providing excellent care for my fish than in making money. I'd like to breed them mainly because I want to be involved in the betta "creation" process, if you will. I don't know how else to explain it. I love these fish, and they're so beautiful and unique. I want to be able to take two beautiful fish and combine them to make more. I think it would make me feel good. I'm sure that's a pathetic reason to breed by some people's standards, but I don't really care.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Breeding and caring for betta fish is very therapeutic. I lost a set of twins back to their biological parents after having them from ages 2-4.. I potty trained them, taught them their ABC's...everything. Parents cleaned up their act and now they are gone. I had to turn to my fish. Only thing that mmakes my heart not hurt.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear that! I can only imagine how painful that is. I hope you still get to see them. 

I agree that fish are therapeutic, which I've been trying to convince the people who are just calling me the crazy betta lady! My mom worries about me breeding them because I'm so busy that she thinks the fish will overwhelm me. But they're a different kind of busy- they're good busy! They make me smile and help me relax. Especially Pip, the male I want to breed. He's just gorgeous and has such a fun personality.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jay. I'm so sorry about the twins. That's heartbreaking. 
I think most breeders are into the hobby for the love of the fish, not to try and make a profit.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree, dramaqueen, I think most are. The possible exceptions might be the people who sell their spawn to the major chain stores. I don't know how they work, but it seems like that's a way to try to make a quick buck. Especially selling baby bettas to Petco. I would be terrified to sell my fry to a store that keeps them in filthy conditions, and I would especially not want to sell the really tiny ones, knowing that most don't make it. I kind of wonder about the motivations of some of those people. But as a general rule, I do believe that most people care more about the fish than the money. It seems to me that most of the good breeders I've seen also have full-time jobs; this is a hobby that people do because they love it. I know that's why I'm interested in starting to breed them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've taken in several fish that might be culled otherwise because they had some deformity and couldn't be bred or shown. I wish I could take in more but I just don't have the room.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think doing it for any reason other then for the love of the fish/advancement of the species would make you a bad breeder, as opposed to the opposite way around.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jayloo said:


> Breeding and caring for betta fish is very therapeutic. I lost a set of twins back to their biological parents after having them from ages 2-4.. I potty trained them, taught them their ABC's...everything. Parents cleaned up their act and now they are gone. I had to turn to my fish. Only thing that mmakes my heart not hurt.


OH MY GOD I hate stories like that. It's not right that someone can just give up the child and then years later want them back. That is so sad and not fair for the kid. It's because of things like that where americans go to other country to adopt. I am so sorry its just not right. 

Fish keeping is very therapeutic. It helped me during hard times. I have a good friend that is fighting cancer and sadly it looks to be winning. Her daughter is 16 and I set up a fish tank for her and I am teaching her how to care for the fish. It is helping her during this very hard time.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Update- Received my female from Basement Bettas today. She is absolutely stunning- thank you all so much for the recommendations! And, to make me even happier, Sherolyn from Basement Bettas threw in another lovely green marble female as a nice surprise. (Thankfully, I do have a few extra small QT tanks lying around, so she has something to live in until I can get her a bigger home! lol) Both are gorgeous fish, nicely and securely packed; overall a wonderful experience. Can't recommend her highly enough! :-D Looking forward to getting started breeding in the spring!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish sound wonderful. I knew they would be, coming from Sherolyn.  I'll be looking forward to reading your spawn log next spring.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

They are wonderful! :-D And for whatever reason, these ladies recovered from their journey and acclimated much more quickly than the other 2 fish I've received in the mail (both from different sellers). They got their color back within minutes of releasing them into their tanks and are swimming around vigorously without a seeming care in the world already. Actually, the one female is in a tank that has an LED light/bubbler, and I was wondering how she'd be with the bubbler. It's adjustable, so I can turn it down or off completely if she didn't like it. She's been swimming back and forth through it for hours. LOL I think she likes it! :lol: But in any case, I'm just very impressed. In addition to being beautiful and well-bred outwardly, they seem very healthy and well-cared for, to have acclimated as quickly as they did. I couldn't be happier with them. <3 And I'll definitely be keeping a spawn log! I want everyone to see the beautiful babies that my lovely pair creates! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're doing so well. It just goes to show you that you'll get nothing but top quality from Sherolyn.


----------

